# Antheria Room Share



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 6, 2011)

Need a room for Antheria or know someone that does?  Send me a message here or note me on FA http://www.furaffinity.net/user/stargazerbleu
I will more likely answer faster on the main site.

There is still time to pre register till Sep for it.

*My Conditions

*Antheria http://www.antheria.org/ is from Sep30-Oct2 in Redondo Beach Calif

I got the room for sep 29(in the evening) till oct 3rd(leave eraly) Tho I might leave late oct 2nd

have a room reserved already and would like others who wouldn't mind  sharing some room cost, maybe 2 ppl (maybe 3) to share a room with who  need a room without paying full price for one.

I am looking for 1-2 extra person.( maybe 3 if dont mind sleeping on  floor or sharing a bed tho I am not sure how many extra I want, tho dont  want a crowded room) Besides my bed the second one is first come first  serve.

I am charging $35 is stay one day(not night you still stay the night of  course,  ) and $25 extra for day 2 and $20 for the 3rd (also +$20 for  maybe 4th) day(that's $80-100 for all 3-4 days a bargain saying its 129 a  night normally) (this is per person)(also might go a lil cheaper if  more stay. No one has to know anyone to get the discount)

So if you stay one day(not night) no matter the day you get there.
Stay 1 day(not nights) $35
Stay 2 days(not nights)your grand total is $60
Stay 3 days(not nights) your grand total is $80
(Stay 4 days(not nights) your grand total is $100 this is if I decide to stay the day after con and leave in morning)

You may pay me by cash or paypal. (Other ways may be possible but please dont count on it,
note me for different ways, but please dont be upset if I say no to alternate payment)


I will be there late sep 29 till late Oct2nd(maybe Oct 3rd but doubt it)
You must supply your own food or eat out.
No using room service unless you want to pay for it.

2 standard double sized beds.
One is mine of course other is open so far

Parking for guest is your responsibility.
You must find own transportation.

age 18+ m or f not matter
Prefer non smoker but if do, no smoking in the room(outside in areas that are allowed are fine just not in the room)
No drinking or room parties or long staying visits, or overnight  guest(unless they wish to pay for a days stay it rude I know, I  apologize)

If interested please note here or FA me and ask if need to know anything.


----------



## turin_aramaia (Sep 25, 2011)

Is the offer still open?


I will be there Sep 30 through Oct 2. I have lots ready to commit to this even, all in CASH. Over 200 bucks, more coming on the 30th when I get my paycheck deposited on my account.

I will even spring for private room celebrations. Pizza party!

I do not smoke, drink, or have any strange vices, except that I sometimes get up early, and help out inside the room. I would rather be out and about with my digital cameras, than hole up inside. I will not occupy any of the beds. I'm quite used to sleeping in a sleeping bag at cons. Can't stand hotel beds.

I DO NOT REQUIRE TRANSPORTATION. I took 3 buses there last year and bummed a ride Sun evening. I'm avoiding that this year by staying one more night so I can take the buses home. I will pay you extra to stay one more day if you feel that you need to bail.

I've got a rig to share my broadband wireless (unlimited until Oct 16th) if the hotel does not provide free internet. No password needed, I'm not that paranoid.

I can be reached at the following contacts.


Cell: 562-331-2330 (message me with Antheria in text, so I know it's you)

Email: turin_aramaia@yahoo.com


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 28, 2011)

turin_aramaia said:


> Is the offer still open?


Sorry for late reply. Got your message on FA.
Yeah it still open, will contact you a bit later too incase this not read.


----------

